
The Feynman Sprinkler - eusebio
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/an-elementary-treatment-of-the-reverse-sprinkler
======
cgs1019
Plain pdf:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/physics/0312087.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/physics/0312087.pdf)

